# Old Wallpaper of my R32



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

My friend did some wallpaper ages ago, but he seem to did it in a very odd size that isn't very useable. I finally got my butt off the chair and got some proper size one now. I can also make a bigger one if anyone need something like a 1600, just let me know. 

Hope it turn out better this time, I made a few changes and added a new one also. :smokin: 

*All size is about 1280x800 (I can't get the 800 correctly by cropping, if anyone know how to do it with Photoshop, please let me know)*

Click on the pictures to get a full size up.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Awesome. Love it and respect it as your own motor but if it was mine I'd make a couple of teeny changes:

1) Change the wing for a standard R32 wing with the Abflug lip
2) Change the M3 mirror for either standard R32 ones or carbon 'racing' ones. Personal choice I guess, but I've never liked M3 mirrors on anything other than an M3.

But irrespective of those two teeny bits - an awesome car  New desktop for Jimbo!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the comment Jim,

The rear wing is one of those love/hate thing with you, and I know it has been... Personally, same with me. At certain angle it look right, at other angle it looks way too big and curvy... But the Abflug Lip does look good.

As for the M3 Mirror... The Mine's Mirror is slighly different, but yes, it is about the same shape. Mine's is the ONLY company who have REAL Carbon Mirror, Everyone else got Carbon Look (Ganador) and I am not paying good money for Stickers. Craft Square was another option, but having non-electrical tiny mirror that you can't see out of very well wasn't fitting in right with the road car theme, so Mine's was the only and most expensive choice. 

But thanks Jim, maybe something to think about in the future; Hope you like the pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## DoriGav (Mar 17, 2007)

I love it! Fair play for being different. :thumbsup:


----------

